# إصلاح التلفاز



## محمد الجرادي (26 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، أريد جزاكم الله خيرا الشرح الكامل لعمل التلفاز والأعطاب الأكثر شيوعا الخاصة بالتلفاز وكيفية إصلاحها.


----------



## alsaneyousef (26 مارس 2008)

http://www.qariya.com/electronics/tvs_workshop.htm


----------



## محمد الجرادي (26 مارس 2008)

الله يرحم الوالدين والله ينصرك ياأخي على هذه المعلومة القيمة.


----------



## محمد ابو هيثم (28 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عين الجحيم (1 أبريل 2008)

شكرا اخي الكريم على هذا المجهود


----------



## ادور (2 أبريل 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر 
لك التقدم


----------



## طلال عيد (4 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------

